# Uk National Centre For Smoking Cessation



## Alex (17/5/14)

http://www.ncsct.co.uk/usr/pub/e-cigarette_briefing.pdf

Key points:


Electronic cigarettes can reduce urges to smoke and can help smokers quit, although these data are not as robust as those for licensed stop smoking medicines


Data from one good quality randomised controlled trial show that electronic cigarettes were as effective as nicotine patches in helping people stop smoking for six months, when used in combination with minimal support from a trained practitioner

Short-term exposure to electronic cigarettes appears to be associated with few serious risks. Mouth and throat irritation are the most commonly reported symptoms and these appear to subside over time. There are no high quality safety data regarding long-term electronic cigarette use but there is no a-priori reason to expect that such use may pose risks anywhere near the risks associated with smoking


Low levels of toxicants and carcinogens have been detected in electronic cigarette liquid and vapour although these are much lower than those found in conventional cigarette smoke and are not considered to pose any passive inhalation risk


Concurrent (dual) use of conventional cigarettes and electronic cigarettes has been associated with greater motivation to quit, and to a reduction of smoke intake from regular cigarettes. This may be associated with health benefits, although the extent of any such benefits remains to be determined

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/5/14)

Nice read, thanks dude 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (17/5/14)

it comes across as fairly positive. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

i agree with the one point. smoking stinkies and vaping at the same time gets you off stinkies quicker than just cold turkey vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/6/14)

Nice summary
Thanks @Alex


----------

